# Excel Dropdownliste



## xtox (16. Oktober 2004)

So, nachdem ich mich jetzt mehrere Stunden durch irgendwelche Excel-Tutorials geforstet habe, frage ich nun einfach hier: Wie erstellt man eine Art Liste (Dropdownliste?) Und zwar sollte sie einfach zwei Stichworte enthalten, und ich kann einfach eins von beiden auswählen, und gut.

Danke für die Hilfe
Steffen


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weis geht das nicht.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ansicht -> Symbolleisten-> Formular
Dann bindest du ein Kombinationsfeld ein...
Schau dir einfach mal mein Beispiel an... unter Steuerelement Formatieren im Kontextmenü des Kombinationsfeldes kannst du die Datenbereiche angeben.

Gruß Tom


----------



## xtox (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, das hat jetzt funtkioniert, aber warum kann ich dieses feld nicht genau so groß wie eine bestimmte Zelle machen? Diese Option gibt es zwar, sie ist aber ausgeblendet!


----------



## thekorn (17. Oktober 2004)

Andere Möglichkeit:
benutze die Gültigkeitsprüfung von Excel: Daten->Gültigkeit, wenn du dort unter "Zulassen" "Liste" auswählst erhältst du für die Zelle ein Dropdownfeld in optimaler Größe.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## xtox (17. Oktober 2004)

Danke, das ist sogar besser, da ich auch noch die daten aus dem feld für ein anderes feld brauche, und das, so viel ich weiß, nicht mit dieser anderen liste funktioniert.
Steffen


----------



## xtox (17. Oktober 2004)

die jetzige zeit mach ich ja mit =Jetzt(),
kann ich auch mit wenn machen, dass wenn ich auf irgend ein feld klicke er in einem anderen die jetzige uhrzeit anzeigt?


----------



## thekorn (17. Oktober 2004)

Die Frage ist, was du mit "klicken" meinst:
Meinst du mit klicken, dass unmittelbar nach dem wechsel in ein Feld das Datum in ein anderes geschrieben wird, so geht dies nur mit VBA über ein Event.
Meinst du, dass nach einer Eingabe ein Datum in einem anderen Feld erscheint, so geht dies, allerdings stark eingeschränkt, auch mit Feldfunktionen. Beispiel: In A1 soll nach Bel. Eingabe in B1 das Datum:
In A1 sollte nun folgende (ungetestete) Funktion:

```
=WENN(B1="";JETZT();"")
```
Im Prinzip also eine WENN-INHALT-DANN-DATUM Funktion, nicht sehr schön aber einfach.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## xtox (17. Oktober 2004)

Das zweite weiß ich wie das geht, ich meine per Mausklick, z.B. wenn ich in a1 einen Mausklick mache, dass er mir dann die Uhrzeit macht, die Uhrzeit weiß ich, wie man das macht, ich muss wissen, wie das mit dem Mausklick funktioniert.


----------

